# Not my brightest move



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well when chicken prices went through the roof I decided it was time to get chickens again. Not even thinking that the last time I had them I didnt have my 1 1/2 year old male GSP, they are in an enclosure but driving that poor SOB crazy I dont know what to do now, I dont want to correct him for being birdie. Anyone else deal with this and what do you do ?

Thanks, guys


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

If he has been properly introduced to birds, pointing, retrieving some.,,,I think he will know /learn the difference. That being said, I’ve had a few pointing dogs.I think some would have made the adjustment much easier than others. Some dogs naturally want to please ,while others like to push you. It’s a battle that I wouldn’t have chose.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Scold him when he is harassing them around the pen. It won't hurt his hunting. I had chickens and bird dogs for years amd sometime or other they all got a butt kicking for bothering the chickens, they learn the difference.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with the people above. He can very much learn the difference between a chicken in the yard and a pheasant/woodcock/etc. It's not all that different from scolding a young dog for running rabbits, deer, etc. Sure you dont want to deter their prey drive, but they need to learn what they are and aren't supposed to hunt


----------

